# Northern Auctions



## Bingo (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey was in the Dales yesterday, happened across an auction in Hawes it was totally wicked, all kinds of stuff going , furniture and tat central, silly money mostly under a tenner, seriously good!

Anyone know of any other auctions in/around Yorkshire? I think I'm addicted!!!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 1, 2012)

There used to be a good one in Beverley, IIRC. Whether it's still open/any good I don't know.


----------



## Bingo (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks! I can see me becoming obsessed. Heard there's a good one in Ilkley maybe too?


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 10, 2012)

I think there's still a regular auction down Kirkstall Lights way?


----------



## Bingo (Jul 10, 2012)

Wahey sounds good to me I could walk there... Abbey Auctions eh, have found it mentioned on google but no website.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 10, 2012)

There used to be one in the Market Square, on market days, in Louth. There was all sorts being sold, in the open air. You could get seedlings, meat, small animals, and some really rubbish things like broken washing machines. All of which used to sell. It was such a peculiar event that I'd sometimes go just to watch. 

I hope it is still running.


----------

